# Choose a single Seiko



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Realising I need a cheaper sports watch and don't have a Seiko has me thinking on this fact.

I could get a SKX009 and be done with it or get an Oris or Certina or something and a Seiko dress watch (Presage, Coctail Time or something)

Limiting the budget to below the heights of Grand Seiko and preferably nothing bigger than 42mm if you could choose one Seiko in your collection which would it be? A photo and your sales pitch if you please.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The choice is vast, what's your ideal price?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Below £1000 but with Seiko I know £300 will probably cover it and if less all the better. The aim is to buy the perfect representative of the brand.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BFK is my favourite......covered by 300


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The Alpinist was a slow burn for me, couple of years in fact!










Took on holiday recently, worn on boat, train trips, along with playing golf (crazy) & dinner every evening.

Not a lot of money but one of my favourites!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> Limiting the budget to below the heights of Grand Seiko and preferably nothing bigger than 42mm if you could choose one Seiko in your collection which would it be? A photo and your sales pitch if you please.


 I haven't got any Seikos in my current collection, but I did have a BFK for a while, which was quite nice :thumbsup:

However, I did own a gorgeous Seiko Perpetual Calendar for a few years, but ended up selling it because... er... well, looking at the photos I can't even begin to imagine why the hell I let it go :mad0218: It's not one to wear every day, it was just too heavy for that, but it's still probably one of the best looking watches I've seen in real life. Anyway, here it is for your consideration (sorry, I don't know the model number):



I can't remember the size, but it was almost certainly bigger than your required maximum of 42mm, and it weighed a ton :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

best feature legibility - nobody asks me the time anymore as you can read this from across the room :thumbsup:



… and I can read it arms length without specs on - looks good on zulu and bracelet too ...


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

This would be my choice but then it would as it was!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seiko "Turtle" firstly because I've never owned a Seiko diver. Every time I've attempted to buy one has brought bad luck (genuinely), so I need to break the curse of the Seiko diver. I've had two via the net, both arrived seriously damaged, went to a high street store and the sales assistant dropped the watch from the top shelf of the display cabinet onto a tiled floor, and the last attempt, they destroyed the bracelet attempting to size it. What next ?


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Samurai for me next I think if that helps.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well the SKX009 would be a good choice if you want that Pepsi bezel. But my personal favourite is the slightly smaller SKX013:










It the classic black bezel, black dial at 38mm. Screw down crown of course. That's not a photo of mine but I usually wear mine on distressed leather. But it looks great on the bracelet, canvas, or rubber as well. It is probably my most universal watch when it comes to strap adjustments.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Its cheap and cheerful but what I miss with the SKX is the lack of hand winding and hacking

Maybe you should have a look at the SRP779, the Pepsi Turtle


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Seiko is just extraordinary. There are nice Seiko watches, pre-owned and new, at almost every level of the market and I never get bored with seeing them. Naming one model would be impossible for me, and if I was suddenly restricted to one brand, it would probably be Seiko.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

> Seiko is just extraordinary. There are nice Seiko watches, pre-owned and new, at almost every level of the market and I never get bored with seeing them. Naming one model would be impossible for me, and if I was suddenly restricted to one brand, it would probably be Seiko.


 I am aware of that, having sold Seikos I know how good they are but I don't want to end up like RWP buried under a sea of watches and having to sell my soul for watch batteries.

I am determined to limit myself to a single Seiko... and though I need a cheaper diver/beater I am getting drawn to the Presage Cocktail time. So I could always do a diver from a different brand... I am thinking maybe I should just get a box which holds a dozen watches and that way I can get a mechanical alarm too ^^


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That is the glory of Seiko, dear Davey. You can buy lower down the market and buy a pretty good Seiko, and you can save up and buy something special and still a Seiko.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

A turtle with pepsi bezel is a good choice of watch, ...if that is too big maybe any of the 200m monster range perhaps?....a tad smaller and favourites of mine


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Presage﻿ ﻿Cocktail ti﻿me.﻿ ﻿


 The range of "Cocktail Time" is well worth a close look. Some good deals to be had as well.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

For me it's the Turdle... Everyone should have a Turdle in there collection... This is a watch I will never move on... With so many iterations of it there is one for everyone's taste...


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

I love the Seiko samurai blue lagoon but sadly do not own one.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

No idea what they go for but this one :thumbsup:


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

Daveyboyz said:


> I am aware of that, having sold Seikos I know how good they are but I don't want to end up like RWP buried under a sea of watches and having to sell my soul for watch batteries.
> 
> I am determined to limit myself to a single Seiko... and though I need a cheaper diver/beater I am getting drawn to the Presage Cocktail time. So I could always do a diver from a different brand... I am thinking maybe I should just get a box which holds a dozen watches and that way I can get a mechanical alarm too ^^


 I am about to get an SRPB41J1. Take a look. It is gorgeous. If you want something else try the SRPB46J1 - also gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

....ah forget that. The case is a 44, sorry Davey


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I like this one because if I ever get lost in the desert or jungle I can find my way home easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> Realising I need a cheaper sports watch and don't have a Seiko has me thinking on this fact.
> 
> I could get a SKX009 and be done with it...


 Not sure if you've looked in our very own sales corner, but there's a nice looking SKX007J up for grabs at the moment... :whistling:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/classifieds/item/1705-seiko-skx007j-on-strapcode-endmill-bracelet/&do=embed

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, given that my only diver in my collection has a black bezel and dial this is why a Pepsi sprung to mind... if I get another diver it has to be anything but black.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Daveyboyz said:


> Below £1000 but with Seiko I know £300 will probably cover it and if less all the better. The aim is to buy the perfect representative of the brand.


 No such thing. Seiko has such wide variety that I think you need to define what style of watch, and design ethic: sports, dress, business, novelty ... nouveau, classic, retro, techy/nerdy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If I was only allowed one Seiko, it would be, without a shadow of doubt, my 21st birthday present...the 6139-6002 Pepsi (aka 'The Pogue'). Always got comments back then, and still does today.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I quite fancy a Ripley










Or you could go vintage


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

longplay said:


> I quite fancy a Ripley


 Not an Arnold? :wicked:








O

Or another Guigiaro?


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Not an Arnold? :wicked:
> 
> O


 I quite like the Arnold, but a bit too chunky for me.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've got a few Seiko of one sort or another but funnily enough the one I wear most is the one below. ... It's reliable, not overly thick, good lume, date date, which can be handy at times and is just one of those "Does what it says on the tin " sort of watches...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

longplay said:


> I quite fancy a Ripley


 That's a cracking piece, so different.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

This for me


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Shogun or "Blumo" for that price threshold :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

For me it would be the cocktail time all day long. Gold case and brown dial in particular. Bloody beautiful!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Andy300 said:


> Shogun or "Blumo" for that price threshold :thumbsup:


 Any of the Sumo range is wonderful. Bigger than 42mm but I don't ever remember the Sumo wearing that large.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> That's a cracking piece, so different.


 It's Seiko's version of the Omega Seamaster 600 aka the 'Ploprof'.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I get obsessed with a new Seiko almost daily.

My current infatuation is a 1960s 850 Alpinist. If I see a minty one of these and I have the money...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Having thought about the dozens of Seikos I've had, the one that always sticks in my mind is the Sumo. It's just a wonderful piece!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Went through the first page and wondered where the Sumo love was, then BOOM page 2 and we have Sumo love :inlove:

Blumo is a cracker and as above wears smaller, has to be on steel not rubber.

One of my old ones, sold on this forum.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not particularly a fan of Seiko but they do make some excellent watches and I've owned a few including examples of the numerous divers (all rather boring and ugly in my opinion and left me underwhelmed), vintage chronographs (excellent but there are perhaps better/more desirable chronographs out there), and stylish dress watches. The one I'd choose above all others is, as Karrusel also recommended, the Alpinist.










It looks dressy but has field tool watch functionality and is 200M water resistant. It covers all the bases so can be worn in pretty much any environment for any occasion. Apparently these are being discontinued now so, if you like the idea of one of these, grab one whilst you still can.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A few months ago I would have said SKX007 or SKX009 without a doubt but having since purchased a SRP777 "Turtle" the reissue of the classic 6309-7040 I would say that's "my one" it is a big watch mind you so falls outside of your parameters so I default back to the 007/009 as my recommendation


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

rhaythorne said:


> ....I've owned a few including examples of the numerous divers (all rather boring and ugly in my opinion and left me underwhelmed)....


 Burn him!

:laugh:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm not particularly a fan of Seiko but they do make some excellent watches and I've owned a few including examples of the numerous divers (all rather boring and ugly in my opinion and left me underwhelmed), vintage chronographs (excellent but there are perhaps better/more desirable chronographs out there), and stylish dress watches. The one I'd choose above all others is, as Karrusel also recommended, the Alpinist.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks dressy but has field tool watch functionality and is 200M water resistant. It covers all the bases so can be worn in pretty much any environment for any occasion. Apparently these are being discontinued now so, if you like the idea of one of these, grab one whilst you still can.


 That is a rather splendid watch!


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I really want to like Seikos but I can't, they just don't do it for me, I know JoT has several but they all look pretty much the same, can't see the point. The Alpinist doesn't look too bad but still wouldn't want one.

As for Seiko ladies watches just look at this Google image search :scared:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?biw=1366&bih=637&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=JLEJW7vmE4uPgAb2uoCYBg&q=seiko+ladies&oq=seiko+ladies&gs_l=img.3..0l10.4417.9155.0.9435.25.16.5.2.2.0.199.1092.14j1.15.0....0...1c.1.64.img..4.18.968.0..0i30k1j35i39k1j0i67k1.0.Z3fAwaNleO8#imgrc=_


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Given the variety of watches they produce in all sizes and styles across every price point I don't honestly know how you can say they all look the same.

I understand Japanese isn't exciting for some but they are absolute value for money... there is a reason why people end up with dozens of them, I just want one to be represented and as a matter of practicality because there are some situations you don't want to wear a high end watch.


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

In descending order

SBDC051 (£600-650)










SBDC001 or SBDC003 (£350-400)










SKX007 or SKX009 (£150-200) + a bracelet from strapcode (£50-100)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

longplay said:


> I quite like the Arnold, but a bit too chunky for me.


 It wears surprisingly flat, probably due to the quartz movement. I haven't worn mine in a while, though.



Roger the Dodger said:


> It's Seiko's version of the Omega Seamaster 600 aka the 'Ploprof'.


 I'd take issue that. The case look is similar, but I don't think Seiko's was intended to go nearly as deep as Omega's "sea dweller." (FYI, Watchfinder has a video I watched last night on "Omega's ugliest watch," you guessed it, the PloProf.)


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Sumo for me I've got the blue and black i used to have aspirations to own more expensive watches but I've found a watch i love and don't feel the need to buy any thing better . I suppose that sounds a bit strange to some it feels strange to me


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> As for Seiko ladies watches just look at this Google image search :scared:


 OOps, I had to sprint to the WC for a moment....


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Seikotherapy said:


> I get obsessed with a new Seiko almost daily.
> 
> My current infatuation is a 1960s 850 Alpinist. If I see a minty one of these and I have the money...


 It's not minty, but I happened to see one of the 'bay yesterday.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vintage-Seiko-Champion-850-Alpinist-36mm-Manual-Winding-S-Steel-Watch-1964/253584764559?hash=item3b0ad46e8f:g:vcwAAOSwXfVa4UD-

They are a thing of beauty. Why's no one making watches like this any longer?



Daveyboyz said:


> I understand Japanese isn't exciting for some but they are absolute value for money... there is a reason why people end up with dozens of them, I just want one to be represented and as a matter of practicality because there are some situations you don't want to wear a high end watch.


 Japanese watches are like most Japanese products, I'd argue: they may not have a lot of flair, they may not be the most innovative (and you can certainly argue that), they may not garner the most praise -- but they are solid, dependable, afforable and punch above their weight. Seiko's bang per buck is rivalled by few others.

I think the desire to achieve perfection is a cultural imperative, and when they put their minds to it, boy do they produce some good stuff.

Some of us remember what cars were like before the Japanese models arrived on these shores and forced the other lazy manufacturers to up their game. *shudders*


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

longplay said:


> It's not minty, but I happened to see one of the 'bay yesterday.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vintage-Seiko-Champion-850-Alpinist-36mm-Manual-Winding-S-Steel-Watch-1964/253584764559?hash=item3b0ad46e8f:g:vcwAAOSwXfVa4UD-
> 
> They are a thing of beauty. Why's no one making watches like this any longer


 Yes my eBay notifications alerted me to that one! I'm hoping the stars will align when a crispy one comes up. A lot seem to have replacement or damaged crowns. There are fair few variations but this one with radial lines and 24hr numerals is the dream.

There may be a reboot if sufficient interest is shown in the original as per the MM300 but will probably be too big and modern looking for me.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> Given the variety of watches they produce in all sizes and styles across every price point I don't honestly know how you can say they all look the same.


 JoT's Seikos all look the same, that's what I meant, although I now know he has a yellow dial chronograph, so all except one looks the same :laughing2dw:


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Last week I met with a PhD Student at Southampton Uni and he was wearing a Seiko Diver on a bespoke leather tool strap. It was one of the most stunning watches I had seen in a while... Seiko often deliver beyond their ticket price....
> 
> I never get those who "don't get Seiko" ... I own two Omega watches and dislike about 90% of all their stuff ... I own one Seiko ( probably soon to be two ) and dislike only about half of their stuff...
> 
> ...


 Something like this Jonny? linky

Bespoke made to fit the lugs. Looks fantastic but don't know if I could justify it for close to 100 quid delivered!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

How about a Seiko Skyliner from the 60's... 37mm and hand winding. Desirable, classy and fairly rare... I reckon it would fit your collection a treat @Daveyboyz


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

It's a tough one with Seiko, as you all know I like every watch to contribute something and I don't like to repeat brands. I had the preconception that I wanted a Seiko diver but the cocktail time with its interesting dial finish and power reserve seems to have struck a chord with me so likely I will get one of those and then find another cheap beater/sports watch likely Oris or Certina but to be decided later. I hadn't seen the skyliner before though and have to concede it is a good looker.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Personally the Orient Mako new version beats the Seiko SKX in every respect. More legible due to numbers rather than plots, hack seconds, very accurate and all for the same price sometimes found for less if you shop around.

Oh and the power reserve on the thing is outstanding.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ZenArcade said:


> Personally the Orient Mako new version beats the Seiko SKX in every respect. More legible due to numbers rather than plots, hack seconds, very accurate and all for the same price sometimes found for less if you shop around.
> 
> Oh and the power reserve on the thing is outstanding.


 But what's the lume like? Both my Orients have only passable lume. The limited edition ER1S barely glows for a couple of hours. :thumbdown:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> But what's the lume like? Both my Orients have only passable lume. The limited edition ER1S barely glows for a couple of hours. :thumbdown:


 If that's your thing the Mako glows like a radioactive Christmas tree because of the numerals it's more legable in the dark than the Seiko and just as bright if not more (because of there being more lume applied)

I know I probably sound like Orient PR machine but having had at least 2 of those Seiko watches and moved them on to be replaced by the Orient I look at the watch and it's still amazes me the bargain price of the thing considering what you are getting for your money.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, I like my Orients. Got them with promo codes from Orient USA on WUS, so they were bargains. My ER1S continues to impress me as a neat LE watch.


----------

